# How low cals can you go when cutting on Tren ?



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Havent yet exactly done a cut on Tren.

Obviously dosage of Tren plays a part, but can cals be kept very low on Tren whilst cutting and still keeping hold of muscle mass.

Im thinking 400-600 mg of Tren P/W

125mg of Test E P/W

Any experiences of yours whilst cutting on Tren ? Is it definetly the steroid of choice for serious dieting ?

Also is balls to the wall training nessesary when cutting on Tren ? or is 3 days a week, the rest cardio days enough to do the job ?

Also the only thing I contantly worry about is Protein intake,

Is this something I should make myself put to one side when cutting on Tren ?

Will Tren just take care of the job alone??? without overthinking where my next top up of Protein is coming from.

Cheers Folks


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

im also confused about this, though i know one of my mates lost like 3stone on it over 2 6wk cycles, he ate fk all literally maybe just like 200g chicken per day, and yes he become shredded, i think he was not fussed about getting a lot strongr etc cos im on it and im eating amore than thatg but still less, ie 1-1.5k/day and yes i have lost fat but im not getting big muscle gains (which in all fairness should be expected)


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Aye mate, would really like to hear oppinions and experinces.

Just want to know how great Tren really could be to hold on to muscle while eating next to fvckall.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Tbh...150g protein a day and maybe 1tbsp peanut putter and 5g fish oil plus maybe 1 or 2 bits of fruit will be more than enough for most people...yeah you will be hungry...and you really wont even need to do cardio...try and train hard and with tren i dont think you'd lose muscle.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll be honest, I have no experience of cutting on tren or any other aas for that matter lol but...

If you don't lose any muscle whilst on super low calories why do competitive bodybuilders cut for 16/18 weeks before a show? Surely they would load up on tren and only diet for 6/8 weeks....


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I'll be honest, I have no experience of cutting on tren or any other aas for that matter lol but...
> 
> If you don't lose any muscle whilst on super low calories why do competitive bodybuilders cut for 16/18 weeks before a show? Surely they would load up on tren and only diet for 6/8 weeks....


i guess it depends on how much muscle u have and how low u wanna go on fat no? i mean for someone at 20-30% bf with a bit of muscle it will work. but someone with 5-10% and a fk load of muscle it wont be so good i guess


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

either way, i am currently in the process so i will report my findings in a month or so


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Like a Boss said:


> i guess it depends on how much muscle u have and how low u wanna go on fat no? i mean for someone at 20-30% bf with a bit of muscle it will work. but someone with 5-10% and a fk load of muscle it wont be so good i guess


I did do Ttm cycle at a high body fat and my diet was shockingly **** and it worked wonders for me I did it again with a good diet well good enough in my eyes gains wernt great Okish but strength went off the roof but the first time like I say hardly any cals not even eating much


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I'll be honest, I have no experience of cutting on tren or any other aas for that matter lol but...
> 
> If you don't lose any muscle whilst on super low calories why do competitive bodybuilders cut for 16/18 weeks before a show? Surely they would load up on tren and only diet for 6/8 weeks....


because they are on an otherwordly level, permenantly on high doses of gear, where as your average joe is talking about measly 6-10 week low dose cycles wondering if he can keep his muscle during a cut, also they have to worry a lot about water manipulation and flatness/fullness of muscles etc n all that job

.. the way i see it anyways

dont c why you shouldn't keep all your muscle, i cut like 35 pounds in 8 weeks before natty and didn't really get any weaker or anything (apart from whilst doing the cut, super depleted). so you should be g2g


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I think if you could and really wanted to shift it quick...do 3 days of very very low cals...just like 150-200g protein..then on the 4th day do the same but add in like 200g carbs...then go back to low low cals again.


----------

